# On my way...



## devoid (8 Jan 2005)

Sunday Jan. 9th Morning: I will be jumping on the Via Train to St. Jean. My gym bag is packed and D@mn is it heavy! I know I have forgotten something but oh well there are only so many times you can go to the mall panicing because they don't have a sewing kit...lol. I haven't kept up my work out program but my job was very physically demanding so I feel confident I'll be alright there. (Why is this guy ranting...maybe I should have put this in personal stories oh well.) Anyone else in the same boat? For christmas i must have got 3 tubes of toothpaste and soap holders...Would love some feedback I'm kind of tense here waiting........


----------



## ab136 (8 Jan 2005)

Congrat devoid!!!!  Have fun!!!
How long was your wait?


----------



## Veterans son (8 Jan 2005)

devoid said:
			
		

> Sunday Jan. 9th Morning: I will be jumping on the Via Train to St. Jean. My gym bag is packed and D@mn is it heavy! I know I have forgotten something but oh well there are only so many times you can go to the mall panicing because they don't have a sewing kit...lol. I haven't kept up my work out program but my job was very physically demanding so I feel confident I'll be alright there. (Why is this guy ranting...maybe I should have put this in personal stories oh well.) Anyone else in the same boat? For christmas i must have got 3 tubes of toothpaste and soap holders...Would love some feedback I'm kind of tense here waiting........



Congratulations on starting Basic Training!


----------



## Fruss (8 Jan 2005)

devoid said:
			
		

> Sunday Jan. 9th Morning: I will be jumping on the Via Train to St. Jean. My gym bag is packed and D@mn is it heavy! I know I have forgotten something but oh well there are only so many times you can go to the mall panicing because they don't have a sewing kit...lol. I haven't kept up my work out program but my job was very physically demanding so I feel confident I'll be alright there. (Why is this guy ranting...maybe I should have put this in personal stories oh well.) Anyone else in the same boat? For christmas i must have got 3 tubes of toothpaste and soap holders...Would love some feedback I'm kind of tense here waiting........



Congrats!!  I'll join you on Feb 1st!!


----------



## devoid (8 Jan 2005)

about 6 months


----------



## reality_therapy (17 Jan 2005)

Congrats devoid!

Question for others out there...how do you find out when they start each session of basic? Is there a set calander. I'm just curious as to when I may get asked to leave.


----------



## Butters (23 Jan 2005)

Big congrats man! me and frank will be there also! my feb. 8th.




> Question for others out there...how do you find out when they start each session of basic? Is there a set calander. I'm just curious as to when I may get asked to leave




All depends on if its reserves or fulltime. I'm pretty sure reserves are every 3-4 months, and full-time theres a new session every week depending on your trade. I'm pretty sure someone will correct me if im wrong on here


----------



## Fruss (23 Jan 2005)

Butters said:
			
		

> All depends on if its reserves or fulltime. I'm pretty sure reserves are every 3-4 months, and full-time theres a new session every week depending on your trade. I'm pretty sure someone will correct me if im wrong on here



Well, just a little point, the full time BMQ doesn't depend on your trade, all is mixed up. It depends only on Officer vs NCM as it's not the same course.

For the rest, I have no idea as I'm new as well!

Frank


----------



## reality_therapy (24 Jan 2005)

I'd be going in DEO (social work).

Was just a curious questins as I only have my medical and final interview to do (already had one interview).


----------



## armyrules (28 Jan 2005)

Have fun dude and tell us all about it


----------

